# General hunting alone safety?



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

Been turkey hunting alone the past week after an old old Tom. After some time I got to thinking of my safety since I may/may not be in mountain lion country (don’t know where they are here). I have the gobblers general area known and could get in on him in the dark but have been wondering on what I should do, I have a gun so I shouldn’t be too worried, any experience/ advice would be great!


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

I think you’re worrying about nothing


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Anytime that you are in the hills of Utah you are in mountain lion and bear country. 

But I wouldn't worry about it. Cats are curious and will watch and track you but very seldom do anything else.

I'd be more worried about two legged animals.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I’ll provide some general advice on hunting alone safety. Make sure you tell family or friends where you are, bring fire starter, shelter, cell phone or sat phone, gps, and food and water to last for the trip. 

Things to not worry about - mountain lion, bears, cow moose. I’ve had a cow moose want to kill me before I think. Anything that naturally occurs in the wild is not to be feared. It’s like being afraid to drive to work every morning because you are worried about getting into a car accident. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Being middle aged my biggest concern is medical but then I think what better way to go than hunting or hiking. 

Personally the few times I've felt uneasy being alone I attribute to presence of certain places where something profound occurred. As dis-concerning as this feeling can be it's also special, spiritual and reminds of those who proceeded us in time.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

This thread makes me think of that other thread recently posted where the Human Skull was found....




-DallanC


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

If one breaks a leg in some of the places we hunt in Utah, they'll find your remains eventually....:smile:


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I won't say i'm an expert, I will say I've been hunting in Utah for the last 6-7 years in the 10 years I've lived here, and I've only had a hunting partner, ONCE - ever. So solo hunting is all I do. It sucked at first because it can get a bit lonesome, and you have nobody to bounce ideas off of, or help glass, or help carry loads, or whatever, but you get used to it. The upshot is, you get to make all the decisions, and you can pretty much do whatever you have a mind to, or feel like doing, and you can set your own pace.



3arabians said:


> I'll provide some general advice on hunting alone safety. Make sure you tell family or friends where you are, bring fire starter, shelter, cell phone or sat phone, gps, and food and water to last for the trip.
> 
> Things to not worry about - mountain lion, bears, cow moose. I've had a cow moose want to kill me before I think. Anything that naturally occurs in the wild is not to be feared. It's like being afraid to drive to work every morning because you are worried about getting into a car accident.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What he said for the most part. What ends up in my turkey vest aside from calls, depends entirely on where I am. If i'm going to a local WMA, that is right outside of a town, then not much. IFAK, Emergency sleeping bag (or space blanket), emergency whistle, that kind of thing. I keep it to a minimum. If i'm going up into the mountains, then i'll keep the rest of my emergency kit in my vest. Said kit in its entirely fits in a 7.75" square pouch, and ends up in the bag on the back of the vest, right along with my decoy.

As often as i go gallivanting into the woods, I *should* have something like a garmin inreach mini, or some other cheaper "emergency personal becon" but i don't. I just tell my wife where I go, give her a map, and tell her when i plan to be back, by saying "No later than"... Edit: As an aside, don't rely on your cellphone. I find most of the time I haven no signal. Unless your using a GPS app like onX, or taking pictures with it, half the time it's useless weight.

Funny enough, cougars never worry me all that much during turkey season. For some odd reason I worry more about those during deer or elk season. Usually though, if i'm going out at O'dark 30 to get the drop on a tom, I already know where I'm going to be in the morning. I'll have a spot prepared, and once I get my back to a tree, I'm feeling pretty good about things. I don't worry about bears at all, mainly because I've seen bears - i've never seen cougars aside from their tracks.



hawglips said:


> If one breaks a leg in some of the places we hunt in Utah, they'll find your remains eventually....:smile:


And that touch's on something I don't think many people think about. Don't do anything too technical on of off trail, even if you know you can. A mechanical injury is probably your biggest threat. It's not any 4 legged predator, it's messing up your knee or leg somehow. Keep your feet healthy, and your knees and legs strong.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

+100 to what 3arabians said. If you take care of the life safety/emergency items, predators, or other things that go "bump" in the night, shouldn't faze you too much.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I think it's smart to be aware of dangers, but you really don't need to worry about cats or bears. 


I literally always hunt alone, haven't had one problem yet. Last year, I spent 20 days hunting in the backcountry, only two of the days I had company. I prefer to be alone, I feel like I hunt better that way. 


That being said, my wife is making get an Inreach, up my life insurance to 1 million from 500k and she wants me to start carrying a sidearm when archery hunting. If it makes her more comfortable, I'll gladly do it. Just means I get more days in the backcountry!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I usually carry a $20 can of bear spray on my belt. IMO it's a pretty small price to pay for a little extra protection from lions/bears/humans should I need it.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Inreach mini. Small price to pay for giving my wife some sense of security that I can get help if something happens.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> This thread makes me think of that other thread recently posted where the Human Skull was found....
> 
> -DallanC





hawglips said:


> If one breaks a leg in some of the places we hunt in Utah, they'll find your remains eventually....:smile:


The police believe that the kid who's skull I found, had traumatic injuries from falling, due to determining he had a broken arm/leg. There were rocky cliff features near the location, but we came through the same section while hiking, so nothing crazy. Never know...


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Dang, this is the first I've heard of a kids skull being found. How old was he?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

gdog said:


> Inreach mini. Small price to pay for giving my wife some sense of security that I can get help if something happens.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

gdog said:


> The police believe that the kid who's skull I found, had traumatic injuries from falling, due to determining he had a broken arm/leg. There were rocky cliff features near the location, but we came through the same section while hiking, so nothing crazy. Never know...


There's a lot of places like that too. Personally, I won't get within 8 feet or so of the edge of a cliff or really steep slope edge if i can avoid it. It doesn't take much for some loose or wet sand, clay, or rocks to make you lose your footing, and that same soil could take you the rest of the way over the edge.


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

I typically mountain bike, hike, fish and backpack alone. I've seen and heard mountain lions. They are out there but typically leave people alone. Best to make noise and avoid dusk and dawn. I carry a gun and a fixed blade. Leave an itinerary and plan with someone and check in with them. I carry a Garmin Inreach mini, so I always have the ability to check in or call for help, best device ever! 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I fish out of my boat on my own alot and I also hunt on my own alot.
My wife thinks I'm nuts when I tell her I am not afraid of cats/bears/ moose but the one thing that give me the creepys (and I love this feeling) is a hand grabbing my ankles as I step in to my trailer when getting back in the dark or a hand reaching in to my tent.
And I always stay on point till legal while hunting then get back to camp an hour or two later in pitch dark.
I know, weird....


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

troutscout said:


> I typically mountain bike, hike, fish and backpack alone. I've seen and heard mountain lions. They are out there but typically leave people alone. *Best to make noise and avoid dusk and dawn.* I carry a gun and a fixed blade. Leave an itinerary and plan with someone and check in with them. I carry a Garmin Inreach mini, so I always have the ability to check in or call for help, best device ever!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


That's the funny thing about hunting as an activity; it is contrary to most hiking safety advice.


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

Lone_Hunter said:


> That's the funny thing about hunting as an activity; it is contrary to most hiking safety advice.


So true!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

